# Which Soundtoys plugins are worth it?



## shponglefan (Nov 28, 2019)

I currently own Decapitator and the Echo bundle (Echoboy, Echoboy Jr., Crystallizer, PrimalTap and Little PrimalTap).

I'm wondering what else is possibly worth getting. I can upgrade from the Echo bundle to the whole bundle for $124.

However, since their plugins are on sale individually for $29, it's only really worth it if I were to be buying at least 5 plugins separately. I'm just not sure if there are at least 5 worth getting.

I'm most interested in Tremolator and Filter Freak. Beyond that, I don't really know what is worth considering. Any recommendations?


----------



## KallumS (Nov 28, 2019)

Absolutely. Everything they do is top quality in my opinion.

My most used are FilterFreak 1/2, Tremolator and Decapitator but I generally try most of them in a project.


----------



## Consona (Nov 28, 2019)

It depends on what music you are making.

I'm demoing their stuff at this very moment and it's really good, but since I'm not making electronic music, I'll probably just buy some saturation plugins that add those nice colours. Maybe not even Decapitator but something more subtle.


----------



## Henu (Nov 28, 2019)

In all seriousness, after Decapitator and Echoboy it's just a personal preference. Filterfreak(s) are very good, as is Micro Pitch Shift and Little Alter Boy as well. Just to name a few. Because, in all honesty, all of them are really, _really_ good.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 28, 2019)

Consona said:


> It depends on what music you are making.
> 
> I'm demoing their stuff at this very moment and it's really good, but since I'm not making electronic music, I'll probably just buy some saturation plugins that add those nice colours. Maybe not even Decapitator but something more subtle.



I lean mostly to electronic music, although I'm trying to learn orchestral/hybrid composition.


----------



## Consona (Nov 28, 2019)

shponglefan said:


> I lean mostly to electronic music, although I'm trying to learn orchestral/hybrid composition.


Then listen to the guys above.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 28, 2019)

Pretty much all of them. It depends, of course, on the music you are making, but I find all of them useful, some are just more suited to my current tastes.

The Radiators and Devil-Locs get less use just because I spent too many years trying to reduce noise and distortion<G>. But they do get used.

I think the thing I like most about Soundtoys is the sound, and in a very close second place I think they straddle the line between emulation and expansion about as well as anyone out there. For example, I can make Echoboy sound like a vintage analog delay line, but I can do so much more with it than I ever could with said analog delay. I really like that!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 28, 2019)

All of them


----------



## Dietz (Nov 28, 2019)

I can't mix (pop/rock) without Echoboy. Literally. But I love them all and use some of them pretty often (namely Phase Mistress, Little Plate and Decapitator), some of them at least regularily (Chrystallizer, SieQ, Radiator, Micro Shift). The only one I don't find _that_ amazing is DevilLoc, but even this one finds its way in a mix every now and then.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 28, 2019)

Depends on what you already have. I don't need most of the soundtoys because I have alternatives (some which are better, to me). If you don't have one or more plugins that do what the rest do, then just dig in and get the rest. All of them are good.

I bought Microshift, so now I have 3 of their plugins (also little plate and little alterboy). I can upgrade to all for $175 during the sale and... That'd be a waste of money for me.


----------

